# Pike Island (no reports) several weeks



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hasn't anyone fished pike island the last three weeks? just haven't made it, skunked :S last time. Haven't seen any postings.. Going tomorrow morning. Fish or no fish. be good.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

hey 37,
save your gas an money  the river is blown out deep brown an falling,was up to 21ft yesterday//falling an realy muddy an fast 
well anywho been hitting it in the mornin an evening catching a few smallies and spots on top water {pop r}an of coarse twister's nothing big 12'' to biggest so far 17'' most of the smallies have come on the main river close 2 cover,an the spotts in the creeks.
the eye's have been here an there with a lot of small saugars ,got 1 real nice eye last week was right at 24''.
don't think the river will be fishable till middle of the week,still have all the rain from down state west by god virginia 2 come yet(mrboneman works up in the burg said the mon was realy blown out 2day)
twister


----------



## Cheesehead Cory (May 16, 2004)

Vkutsch and I were down there last Sunday. We only caught two channels, plus a few smallies, a white bass, a sauger and a largemouth. Really slow catting with only cut white bass and cut rockbass for bait.


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

yea, got up around 6 am, looked out the back door blinds, took my pill, went back to bed...wife says "thought you were going fishing?"..say, yea well, i didn't...then read jbo's later saturday...must be gut feeling...or dumb luck..ha.ha...


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

still looking nasty real muddy just about right level to
maybe by the end of the week
twister


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yea JBO, I look everytime i cross vetrans bridge. we are neighbors, 45/213 is my area...can't tell by your pic if i seen ya at pike...been trying to find the wing dam in costonia. might be wadeable from the creek north...would be a long trek wading. gotta try it sometime though. older gentleman wading knee deep in jeans yesterday..will go to dam sat, if it ain't raining. can fish if it starts, but, if it is, don't make myself..begood, good fishing.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

got out after work from 7:30 till dark started off at the steuby boat launch,
1st fish 17''smallie on 3''chartuse,1/8ozhead,2fish 13''spotted on pop r  then headed up 2 costonia missed 2 on pop r then hit 8 or nine little saugars on twistertail.
twister


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

a guy i work with and his buddy killed them, a lot of walleye, his friend kept 6 over 24". then they moved down by the bouy at treatment plant and did well. looks like rain on saturday..


----------

